

Show HN: paleorecipes.io: For Geeks, By Geeks - blainsmith
http://blainsmith.com/articles/paleorecipesio-for-geeks-by-geeks

======
mvkel
"I go to CrossFit 5-6 days a week and I am 100% paleo dieting 80% of the
time."

Uh oh. Cool site, faddy workout routine.

~~~
blainsmith
Whether its a fad or not the combination of the 2 work very well for a lot of
people.

~~~
subsection1h
I hope it works out for you. Be sure to take care of yourself; e.g., avoid
kipping pull-ups and the other harmful exercises that are popular in the
CrossFit community.

~~~
blainsmith
And why avoid those?

